# Info on Benotto Bikes



## Threesticks

I bought this little Benotto at a yard sale for $40. The brakes and most of the drive train are Shimano 600 with a six speed freewheel and Specialized cranks. The wheels are two different kinds of hubs and rims but appear to be in good condition. The fork is a Trek aluminum. Its either a 48 or 49 cm frame so its too small for my 6'2" frame but should do nicely for my daughters. It also came with a bag of extras that included a pair of shoes that fit one of my daughters and a whole bunch of tubes.

What I would like is some info on these bikes and this bike in particular. I searched the internet but can't seem to find much on Benotto. What is the name of the model? Was this bike sold as a complete bike or as a frame set? Does anybody know of any web sites that have some info on these bikes?

I know its got some scratches and is faded and it isn't very new but it will be a whole lot lighter that what the kids are riding now and maybe they will get out more often to go for rides with their old man!


----------



## daneil

Threesticks said:


> I bought this little Benotto at a yard sale for $40. The brakes and most of the drive train are Shimano 600 with a six speed freewheel and Specialized cranks. The wheels are two different kinds of hubs and rims but appear to be in good condition. The fork is a Trek aluminum. Its either a 48 or 49 cm frame so its too small for my 6'2" frame but should do nicely for my daughters. It also came with a bag of extras that included a pair of shoes that fit one of my daughters and a whole bunch of tubes.
> 
> What I would like is some info on these bikes and this bike in particular. I searched the internet but can't seem to find much on Benotto. What is the name of the model? Was this bike sold as a complete bike or as a frame set? Does anybody know of any web sites that have some info on these bikes?
> 
> I know its got some scratches and is faded and it isn't very new but it will be a whole lot lighter that what the kids are riding now and maybe they will get out more often to go for rides with their old man!


Ok, so now this is just not fair. I'm sitting here mulling over a low end vintage Orbea for $50 and you pick up this beautiful Benotto for $40?!?! And in my size nonetheless! Man, this is why NYC sucks. 

Anyway rant off, that is one beautiful bike. And as you can tell I am plenty jealous.

Benotto was a nice Italian brand that moved production to Mexico in the 80's according to Sheldon Brown:

_*Benotto*

An Italian company that moved to Mexico. Some of the Italian examples are exquisite. Such an N.R. bike should be worth perhaps $800. To pay a thousand or a bit more for a truly outstanding example with original paint would be fairly rational. Later Mexican production yielded nice but not terribly special bikes. For N.R. examples figure $600._

for info on Benotto check here:
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Benotto_main.htm


----------



## Threesticks

*Thanks*

Thanks Daneil, Yea I got a good deal. The woman who owned it raced while she was in college here in town and had it sitting for quite some time and needed to make room. The price on the tag was $50 and said that they would take offers. I had $40 with me and they took it! I didn't know that they were worth so much to collectors.

What I would like to find out is what year it was made and how many where made of this model. I have the serial number from the bottom of the bottom bracket but can't see any paterns that maybe would tell me the year.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'm going from memory here, so take this for what it's worth. I think there were Italian made Benottos and Mexican made Benottos. The Italian bikes were very sweet but there some problems with the Mexican made Benottos. If I remember where I read that, I'll post more information


----------



## Dave Hickey

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm going from memory here, so take this for what it's worth. I think there were Italian made Benottos and Mexican made Benottos. The Italian bikes were very sweet but there some problems with the Mexican made Benottos. If I remember where I read that, I'll post more information


Here ya go.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Benotto_main.htm

Benotto did move their production to Mexico later on


----------



## daneil

Threesticks said:


> Thanks Daneil, Yea I got a good deal. The woman who owned it raced while she was in college here in town and had it sitting for quite some time and needed to make room. The price on the tag was $50 and said that they would take offers. I had $40 with me and they took it! I didn't know that they were worth so much to collectors.
> 
> What I would like to find out is what year it was made and how many where made of this model. I have the serial number from the bottom of the bottom bracket but can't see any paterns that maybe would tell me the year.


No problem about the info. As far as finding out more info on the particular model I'd suggest posting the S/N and tubing used (there should be a sticker on the seat tube to let you know). That'll help everyone pitch in ideas as to the production date.


----------



## daneil

Ok, did a little digging around (must be a slow day at work) and what you have there is most likely a mid 80's Benotto Modello 800.

Some other pics of the bike:


















Seems to have been a basic run of the mill bike. The high end model during this period was the Modello 3000 then the Modello 900 and then the entry level club racer was the Modello 850 Paris Roubaix, so your's would be around the entry level racer in terms of where it fell on the lineup.

As for the year. Take a look at the S/N. If it's a six digit S/N try this on for size:

first 2 numbers = year built, 
second 2 = TT length, 
last 2 = ST length (measured c-t-c).

So a bike with SN 805452 was built in 1980 with a 54cm tt and 52cm st.


----------



## Threesticks

*More Pics*

The serial number has seven digits in it. Here's a pic of it. 

Maybe the first digit after the T represents the year ie: 1983?


----------



## daneil

Threesticks said:


> The serial number has seven digits in it. Here's a pic of it.
> 
> Maybe the first digit after the T represents the year ie: 1983?



What's the tubset used? That might help. From 84-86 it should be Columbus


----------



## Threesticks

*Another Pic*

Its kinda blurry. And another of the" Made In Italy" sticker.


----------



## daneil

Threesticks said:


> Its kinda blurry. And another of the" Made In Italy" sticker.


Well that Columbus sticker would seem to contradict the "Made in Italy" sticker. 

The Columbus sticker is definately 80's and that would firmly put this bike as a Modello 800 built somewhere in the mid 80's. I believe that by that time all Benotto production had moved to Mexico. So most likely you have a frame that was built in Mexico, then sent back to Italy for paint and stickers. It's still an absolutely beautiful bike and an amazing deal.


----------



## Threesticks

*Guesepe or Jose*

So did Guesepe or Jose build my bike? I guess that it really dosn't matter that much. I appreciate all of the help, it was a fun persuit. 

Thanks all.


----------



## rubenxaus

Mine is a track frame with S/N 5-90-51. What would that mean? One thing I know is that it has 51 top tube... and from other source I heard that diamond -sectioned chainstays means made in Italy... (??)

And the bottom bracket shell has a heart shaped cutout. Some say that means DeRosa... others said that Benotto uses Cinelli BB and/or lugs. Man there are so few info out there, and most are conflictive!


----------



## ronnitino

Dave Hickey said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Benotto_main.htm
> 
> Benotto did move their production to Mexico later on


Whatever happened to http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Benotto_main.htm ? It seems it's the only one of the brands on the site that has an error?  Anybody knows who could fix that?


----------



## jackelliot

i have one of these collecting dust in my garage are they worth anything?


----------



## steelisreal2

*Benotto Advert & Specifications*

Benotto advert from 1987 and specifications for various Benotto models:-



















threestick's appears to be the Benotto 2500 model


----------



## Threesticks

*Good find!*

It does look like I have the 2500 model. I always thought that it was the 800. My wife sure likes riding it. It's so much better that the old C-dale MTB that she used to ride.


----------



## rodar y rodar

Hey, cool bike. Three and a half years cooler now. For what it`s worth, the Benotto name is still around, although I imagine they are made in China now, and they seem to have gone completely to Wallyworld type stuff. They`re still fairly common in Mexico and even have a website with current models. There are a lot of Benotto utility bikes on the road south of the border, also known as "panaderos" or "bufalos". Just in case you were wondering.


----------



## BBshell

*Hi*

Hello! Greetings FRB'S community. I'm new and I think it is a wonderful place to learn, live, share, regarding the world of racing bikes. are good folks.:


----------

